# PA 2022 MOREL MUSHROOM FINDS



## trahn008

Post them up when the time comes. Happy Hunting!


----------



## avisnofsky

Went out for a bit today but still nothing in York/Cumberland counties.


----------



## mr_coffee

Wandered around for about an hour with the kids in Michaux. Nothing yet.


----------



## beagleboy

Went for a hike for a couple hours today, just to enjoy the warm weather up here. Well I did find something I wasn't expecting. There were some ramps popped above the leaves.


----------



## beagleboy

I also found some scarlet cups. Now if can find the gyros I know it won't be long for the morels.


----------



## Charlotte Vaughn

April 13, 2022
Found my first morel of the season today! Happy hunting everyone!!


----------



## Nuggetman

Charlotte Vaughn said:


> April 13, 2022
> Found my first morel of the season today! Happy hunting everyone!!


Where you from?


----------



## Moreldmd

Howdy all! Good to see familiar names back in the chat for another season…. Feels close, I may get out for a walk this week, definitely next. Does anyone have any opinions on soil temperature? I keep checking in my yard and it’s gone up about 3 degrees this week, yesterday was 56. I’d imagine in the woods it is lower since my yard is all sun.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Just find a place in the shade and take another measurement. Of course, at this time of year, the woods won't be solidly shaded, but there will be some shade that will reduce soil temps. You could get some kind of an idea what it's like where you hunt.


----------



## beagleboy

I hiked for a few hours today and only found 4. This was in pg in Snyder co.


----------



## geogymn

beagleboy said:


> I hiked for a few hours today and only found 4. This was in pg in Snyder co.
> View attachment 42010
> View attachment 42011
> View attachment 42012
> View attachment 42013


Those look like Verpas?


----------



## beagleboy

No, small blacks (Morchella Augusticeps)


----------



## packratjim




----------



## packratjim




----------



## packratjim




----------



## Kerouac

New hunter here! I went out a lot last year for the first time but had no luck. Looking forward to this season! Built a house with a wooded area. All the right trees, and a bunch that are dead/dying. Wish me luck!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Kerouac said:


> New hunter here! I went out a lot last year for the first time but had no luck. Looking forward to this season! Built a house with a wooded area. All the right trees, and a bunch that are dead/dying. Wish me luck!


Welcome to the Group @Kerouac ! A few steps🐾 youre on the hunt & Sounds like youre a few steps🐾 ahead, of the year past.. for Success! Wish Ya Luck Fillin' them Bags!🍄


----------



## Kerouac

Thanks, @HawkeyeMerkels ! The season is so tricky in Pennsylvania! The temperature swings from day to day are wild, not to mention the difference in day vs. night temp can be 80° and 30°. Finding that perfect sweet spot is really difficult.

If I knew a spot they definitely grew, I could just frequent it every day, but I'm going in blind. Hell, I even tried buying morels last year and then walked around an area they should be able to grow in with the purchased ones in a mesh bag hoping there were still spores dropping! 

Wish me luck!


----------



## beagleboy

packratjim said:


> View attachment 42075


Nice meal of blacks Jim. They are a little bigger than what I found. I think next week my black spots should do pretty good and maybe a couple of early yellow spots.


----------



## beagleboy

Kerouac said:


> Thanks, @HawkeyeMerkels ! The season is so tricky in Pennsylvania! The temperature swings from day to day are wild, not to mention the difference in day vs. night temp can be 80° and 30°. Finding that perfect sweet spot is really difficult.
> 
> If I knew a spot they definitely grew, I could just frequent it every day, but I'm going in blind. Hell, I even tried buying morels last year and then walked around an area they should be able to grow in with the purchased ones in a mesh bag hoping there were still spores dropping!
> 
> Wish me luck!


Welcome, Just remember the rights and you will find them. Right temperature, right trees, right soil, and right moisture. Good luck.


----------



## packratjim

beagleboy said:


> Nice meal of blacks Jim. They are a little bigger than what I found. I think next week my black spots should do pretty good and maybe a couple of early yellow spots.


These were all pretty much laid over maybe from the last snow?


----------



## Rippers2

I took my first look today around the border between Washington and Allegheny Counties. They’re up…(greys) about the size of a candy corn on average… some pickable but most left to grow. Next weekend should be prime.


----------



## Kerouac

Temp and trees I know. Talk to me about soil and moisture! Oh, did find a nice false morels today, but no real ones.


----------



## beagleboy

As far as type of soil you want to look for a rich loamy soil slightly sandy, it should drain well. Swampy areas aren't very productive. Moisture is needed in the form of rain because a very high percentage of your mushroom is water. This spring so far we are getting enough moisture in my area. Your chances are better if you hunt in areas that have all these things. That doesn't mean you won't find them in other areas. I have found one in a swamp with standing water that had grown on a root to keep out of the water. If you go back to the Pa chit chat threads from 2019,2020 and 2021 we had some very informative discussions. Finding that Gyromitra is a good sign for that area. Usually I start finding morels about a week after finding them.


----------



## emarler

Kerouac said:


> New hunter here! I went out a lot last year for the first time but had no luck. Looking forward to this season! Built a house with a wooded area. All the right trees, and a bunch that are dead/dying.


You killed 'em, didn't you?


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008

Easy like a Sunday morning.


----------



## trahn008

Looks like I got that double pic posts figured out. Sorry I'm a NOOB! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Kerouac

emarler said:


> You killed 'em, didn't you?


Hahaha...no, built on a clear area. Wooded area is down below where we built.


----------



## DanCB

The spots I hunt still look early but we did manage to find two half frees. They were barely poking through the ground on a south slope.


----------



## redfred

trahn008 said:


> Looks like I got that double pic posts figured out. Sorry I'm a NOOB! Happy Hunting!


I love the reigning hide & seek champ ... That's who I blame when I'm not finding morels..


----------



## fulltiltbozo

northern lanco. 53 total. got 26 last year. elm completely dead now though. anyone have an idea how many more seasons i may have? decent amount of bark still hanging on trunk.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

9 little guys and a few pheasant backs. I'm glad to see the season starting.









Up until now, all I could find were lawn noodles


----------



## pchunter1231

Took a quick walk before work this morning. Found my first of the year about the size of the tip of my pinky.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008

Sunday


----------



## trahn008

Today… the ones in the open the wind is drying them out. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Went to an early spot for yellows in Snyder co yesterday. Found 16 yellow, some were hit by the frost and had the top knocked off but still good. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## beagleboy

Here are a few more.


----------



## packratjim

beagleboy said:


> Here are a few more.
> View attachment 42405
> View attachment 42407
> View attachment 42408


Found the same yesterday in Mifflin County about a dozen and a half with a few frosted tips, still finding blacks as well but not many.


----------



## pchunter1231

Took a quick walk this morning. Found 1 yellow. Slowwwwwwwwwww year so far.


----------



## hoblershang

fulltiltbozo said:


> View attachment 42261
> 
> 
> northern lanco. 53 total. got 26 last year. elm completely dead now though. anyone have an idea how many more seasons i may have? decent amount of bark still hanging on trunk.


Possible a couple yrs. I've harvested 2 years in a row on a elm stump. Hopefully this year will make 3 😁.


----------



## hoblershang

So excited guys to see you finding I got bout a week yet before I start. Happy hunting fellow shroomers!!!


----------



## beagleboy

I checked a couple of my regular spots and they aren't ready yet. Monday I will check my black spots again they should be popped pretty good now. Made an egg, ramp and morel omlet for breakfast this morning. The first one is always the best each year.


----------



## emarler

YUM!


----------



## Osroc76

beagleboy said:


> I checked a couple of my regular spots and they aren't ready yet. Monday I will check my black spots again they should be popped pretty good now. Made an egg, ramp and morel omlet for breakfast this morning. The first one is always the best each year.
> View attachment 42425


I can smell and taste that picture!! Mouth is watering!!


----------



## geogymn

hoblershang said:


> So excited guys to see you finding I got bout a week yet before I start. Happy hunting fellow shroomers!!!


 LOL! Starting to chomp on the bit.


----------



## Pan0606

Lawrence county pa just starting to pop


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nice to know. I do some hunting there.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Only found 6 today. Just 2 grays in my normal spot. That means I've only got 11 from there so far this year. I think that patch might be drying up. So I decided to try my luck in a new area, under tulip poplar and sycamore. And I found 4 more... These look like yellows. Yup until now I felt like the trees were plotting against me bc I've never seen a single mushroom under either, for years. Just elm and apple. I've even found mushrooms under those nasty barberry bushes. But today, I am a believer.

But that last week of random cold I think had really stunted the early mushrooms. Has anyone else noticed a drastic decrease of the early mushrooms?


----------



## Osroc76

What area Pa?


----------



## Osroc76

MiLilWinmil said:


> View attachment 42697
> 
> View attachment 42698
> 
> View attachment 42696
> 
> 
> Only found 6 today. Just 2 grays in my normal spot. That means I've only got 11 from there so far this year. I think that patch might be drying up. So I decided to try my luck in a new area, under tulip poplar and sycamore. And I found 4 more... These look like yellows. Yup until now I felt like the trees were plotting against me bc I've never seen a single mushroom under either, for years. Just elm and apple. I've even found mushrooms under those nasty barberry bushes. But today, I am a believer.
> 
> But that last week of random cold I think had really stunted the early mushrooms. Has anyone else noticed a drastic decrease of the early mushrooms?


What area Pa?


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Osroc76 said:


> What area Pa?


Western Blair County


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nothing today but a few verpa at the hunting club in Lawrence Co. It was kind of cold today! The cold front that brought the rain and thunderstorms also brought a rather stiff, cold breeze out of the dead north! Soil temps in the high 40's, and the woods aren't real green yet. Will get back out Thursday hopefully, and next week is looking really good.


----------



## beagleboy

On April 21 I found 4 at a spot that I find blacks, so after waiting more than a week I was expecting good things when I went today. Well, I set my expectations too high, I only found 10. Here are a few of them.


----------



## monk

Found my first one of the year last Friday, southeastern Bucks County PA.

Nothing else over the weekend, I will be going out later today. Should be some more up after the rain yesterday morning.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Not supposed to be much of a chance of rain tomorrow, so I'm going to head out tomorrow and Thursday! I can cover twice as much ground. Temps are right and we have the moisture. Hope that things are popping out there.


----------



## DanCB

Things are finally starting to heat up in the LV. Today we found one yellow, three blacks and seventeen half frees (good omelet). Rain is predicted for tonight and tomorrow; going to the honey hole on Thursday.


----------



## redtop

Went out yesterday and things seem very very slow found only 6 yellows and walked my butt off to get them. this weather the wind drying everything out and cold being a big factor in them popping has a lot to do with it. next week should really start them to show up if the weather cooperates!


----------



## trahn008

Yep, redtop you hit the nail on the head. Been slow with the 008 crew also. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Osroc76

Went out for the first time this year yesterday. This is what I found! Beautiful afternoon in the woods!


----------



## emarler

Your photo is not coming through for some reason...


----------



## Osroc76

emarler said:


> Your photo is not coming through for some reason...


Its a picture of nothing! Haha I am horrible at finding morels. Very elusive to me. I do still look every year, and enjoy hunting for other types throughout the summer and fall.


----------



## emarler

I wondered...


----------



## beagleboy

I checked one of my spots in Mifflin County today. I think they are just starting, if not this is going to be a down year for me. I found 19 today here are a few pictures.


----------



## pchunter1231

Things are looking up since the rain yesterday. Found 6 pickable ones yesterday morning. Went out this afternoon as i only had about 1.5 hours to look and found 3 that were big enough to pick and left 10 that were not quite big enough yet. The ones i found today were not there yesterday.


----------



## jessica28

Finally some success at my spot! Chester county
I’m sure there are more- just didn’t have the time today. I’ll be back.


----------



## redtop

trahn008 said:


> Yep, redtop you hit the nail on the head. Been slow with the 008 crew also. Happy Hunting!


You too my friend! the kids are getting so big and they have a great teacher.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 32 today mostly greys in Perry County.


----------



## beagleboy

I went to a spot I had checked about 12 days ago. I didn't find any then but the ones I found today were starting to get old already. I found 30 but left 5 because they were too far gone. Mifflin county


----------



## shroomsearcher

Lawrence Co, on the map! Found about two pounds today around a half keeled over apple tree with half its root ball still in the soil. So, it was still alive, but feeling distressed! This will affect the mycelium that grows near it. Found about two pounds in an area about 12'x12' right around this tree. Nothing anywhere else. it still seems early here, but who knows how much longer that might last! We're getting into the "chancy part of the season!


----------



## Pan0606

shroomsearcher said:


> Lawrence Co, on the map! Found about two pounds today around a half keeled over apple tree with half its root ball still in the soil. So, it was still alive, but feeling distressed! This will affect the mycelium that grows near it. Found about two pounds in an area about 12'x12' right around this tree. Nothing anywhere else. it still seems early here, but who knows how much longer that might last! We're getting into the "chancy part of the season!


Found these yesterday in a new spot I checked out. I'm from lawrence county as well.


----------



## Pan0606

In Lawrence county it seems like I'm finding mostly small ones that were stunted because of the cold. Seasons past I'd start finding morels last week of april. We're about a week behind in Lawrence county pa it seems. Still finding ok numbers not like last year though. This pic is from last year. Left as many rotted on the ground


----------



## Pan0606

MiLilWinmil said:


> View attachment 42697
> 
> View attachment 42698
> 
> View attachment 42696
> 
> 
> Only found 6 today. Just 2 grays in my normal spot. That means I've only got 11 from there so far this year. I think that patch might be drying up. So I decided to try my luck in a new area, under tulip poplar and sycamore. And I found 4 more... These look like yellows. Yup until now I felt like the trees were plotting against me bc I've never seen a single mushroom under either, for years. Just elm and apple. I've even found mushrooms under those nasty barberry bushes. But today, I am a believer.
> 
> But that last week of random cold I think had really stunted the early mushrooms. Has anyone else noticed a drastic decrease of the early mushrooms?


I felt the same way never find any under sycamore and poplar. I'm in Lawrence county pa. We're the sycamore trees dying or stressed? I tried hunting these trees last year but had no luck. Sycamore tend to grow along rivers. In my area it's usually to wet. I see stinkweed by sycamore alot. I'm intrigued I'd love to hunt sycamore successfully because they out number giant elms.


----------



## cj

Unfortunately, I can sum up the season so far with a single... meh 

Still always nice to get out and find a few. I love the slow progression temp-wise, but definitely not an ideal progression overall in terms of favorable mushroom conditions. But they can't all be winners now, can they? 

Here's to hoping for a season extension, but I've been doing this long enough now to know not to hold my breath esp. with this deluge and all types and varieties already out there together for several days


----------



## pchunter1231

Picked 31 on Thursday mostly greys and a couple yellows. Only found 4 last night and picked 33 more today a good mix of greys and yellows and left a few more to grow. I was to wet to go further down the ridge so tomorrow is another day.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Pan0606 said:


> View attachment 42959
> 
> 
> Found these yesterday in a new spot I checked out. I'm from lawrence county as well.


Nice mess. Still seems early here.



Pan0606 said:


> In Lawrence county it seems like I'm finding mostly small ones that were stunted because of the cold. Seasons past I'd start finding morels last week of april. We're about a week behind in Lawrence county pa it seems. Still finding ok numbers not like last year though. This pic is from last year. Left as many rotted on the ground
> View attachment 42960


Last year I really screwed up and got out too late. Did find some usable morels, but also a bunch of crispy critters, that suggest to me that there were several flushes. The morels I found last Thursday were all around an apple tree that grows on an edge that gets direct sunlight. The soil was warmer there (54.5*), than around another apple tree further in (51.1*). I found nothing there other than verpa.



Pan0606 said:


> I felt the same way never find any under sycamore and poplar. I'm in Lawrence county pa. We're the sycamore trees dying or stressed? I tried hunting these trees last year but had no luck. Sycamore tend to grow along rivers. In my area it's usually to wet. I see stinkweed by sycamore alot. I'm intrigued I'd love to hunt sycamore successfully because they out number giant elms.


There's one spot I know of where I find morels around a big sycamore. There are apple trees in the area, but the morels were all around the sycamore. And, like you said, they normally grow in rich bottomland. This one is growing on a hillside that is probably mostly made up limestone strip mine till! I have no idea why it is there! And it seems to be perfectly healthy, but then how would I know otherwise? I hunt my sportsman's club, 2,200 acres, and we must have at least a thousand dead elms on the property. In my opinion, they have been far too long dead to be productive anymore. I've only found morels under one elm. It's bark was just beginning to slip. 

My first year of morel hunting, I thought I'd be picking in tall clover because I had heard and read about the elm/morel connection. I beat my way through the most God-awful thickets to get to these dead elms and found nothing! I came out of my first morel season looking like I had fought a couple of wildcats in a closet! One of the other members who had advised me that morels grew on the property asked me how it had gone. I told that I had found nothing around the dead elms. He asked me if I had checked the apple trees! When I said no, he said, Aw dude! You gotta check the apples trees. We have hundreds of them scattered all over the grounds. 

But then I found that sycamore, and have also found them near eastern cottonwood.


----------



## Snowbrdr77

Found 25 in Montour county on Thursday. This is only my second time finding more than 1 or 2 in a season. Last year I found a dozen around a large slippery elm. This year I found them all around 3 mostly dead apple trees. Found 21 around the middle tree, and then 2 around apple trees on each side of it about 20 yards away. Ironically I think these morels taste sweeter than the ones I found around the Elm last year which were really earthy tasting. 

Just curious; has anyone else ever noticed morels tasting sweeter when found under apple trees vs other trees like elms?









Here is the tree I found most of them around:




























This is one of the other apple trees next to it, both of these side trees had more bark on them than the big producer had:















I'm hoping this spot will be good for years, as it's on a private farm and there are a few other apple trees in similar condition around, and then about 50 yards away from the trees where I found these sits this large dead Elm tree right next to a dead apple tree. The bark hasn't even started to slip around the Elm yet but the branches are all dead. Surprised I didn't find any around either of these two trees but feel like I might another year in the future.









Good luck hunting everyone!. I bet this coming week will be good after the recent rains. I'm excited to go out and check my spot from last year this week and try to find another new one. A week and a half ago I checked it and there was nothing, but the vegetation looked at least a week behind how mature it was last year too.


----------



## Jeff2554

Lycoming, Clinton & Tioga counties are popping. Little slow but found in all three counties in three days. Only 13 total.


----------



## beagleboy

I went out for a couple hours this morning. I found all of these within the first 45 minutes. 31 in Mifflin county.


----------



## Jeff2554




----------



## pchunter1231

Found another 15 today.


----------



## Pan0606

Yesterday's finds


----------



## Jeff2554




----------



## Pan0606

Alot of stunted yellows this year. Found a new spot yesterday. 90 percent of yellows I'm finding in Butler/ Lawrence country are stunted this year. Judging by the shape of my finds yesterday the season is about done.


----------



## DanCB

At last! Spent 3 1/2+ hours walking trails to find a half dozen. Found the rest of 38 busting brush for 20 minutes.


----------



## Pan0606

DanCB said:


> At last! Spent 3 1/2+ hours walking trails to find a half dozen. Found the rest of 38 busting brush for 20 minutes.
> View attachment 43236


That morel life is a grind my friend. The better you get at it, the more addictive it becomes. You know you've got the morel fever when your driving down the road looking for elm trees lol


----------



## Jeff2554

Tioga county. Things are too dry!!!


----------



## redtop

DanCB said:


> At last! Spent 3 1/2 hours walking trails to find a half dozen. Found the rest of 38 busting brush for 20 minutes.
> View attachment 43236


Yeah your so right walking for hours just to get a few! it's not like other states where you can go and find bucket loads of them in a few hours or shorter. Pa. is not like Iowa, Nebraska, Michagan, etc. they are so lucky. looked yesterday and all day just to find 20 this really sucks!!!!


----------



## Pan0606

redtop said:


> Yeah your so right walking for hours just to get a few! it's not like other states where you can go and find bucket loads of them in a few hours or shorter. Pa. is not like Iowa, Nebraska, Michagan, etc. they are so lucky. looked yesterday and all day just to find 20 this really sucks!!!!


Mother load spots are few and far between and people who got them usually take them to the grave lol


----------



## Jeff2554

Worst morel season in 25 years... too dry! Find pockets of moisture u will find morels. I struck out on sweet spot after 7 days minus 1 in row finding them. Happy hunting...


----------



## beagleboy

Hunted one of my better spots today. Picked 65 and left almost that many that were too far gone. I was dropping some off at my sisters and found 2 at the side of her house. Some of them in the picture are in bad shape because of dragging them through the brush for 2.5 hours.


----------



## Jeff2554

BB; dang maybe they working north, weekend rain n 50 degree nights.. odd year certain


----------



## DanCB

I agree with everyone the morel harvest has not been ideal. However, there is more to the season than harvesting. 
The anticipation of the hunt, burning winter calories, bird song, wild flowers are all reasons to venture out. And every once in a while you stumble upon something you've never seen before; like a small garter snake with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Maybe that snake thinks that where toads are, there will be bugs! I remember when I was a kid, I was trimming the front hedge and spotted a garter snake. To my young mind all snakes were bad, so I killed it. My Dad read me the riot act!


----------



## yverbosky

I found several mushrooms that look like morel mushrooms in my yard this morning. I live in PA. But I’m not sure. Can anyone tell me what kind of mushrooms are they please?
Thank you.


----------



## emarler

Those are big ol' dried up black morels. Cool find, though!

DISCLAIMER: Before consuming ANY wild mushroom, verify your mushroom with a local expert who can evaluate it in person!


----------



## yverbosky

Thank you for the message!


emarler said:


> Those are big ol' dried up black morels. Cool find, though!
> 
> DISCLAIMER: Before consuming ANY wild mushroom, verify your mushroom with a local expert who can evaluate it in person!


----------



## Pan0606

Any one from Lawrence still finding any? Looking for a reason to go today


----------



## Jeff2554




----------



## DanCB

Went out yesterday and found one giant brown morel. My experience tells me that means the season is over in my area. I'll be looking forward to fly-fishing the sulphur hatch and spinning slab crappies. Chanterelles should be six week away. See you then.


----------



## beagleboy

Went to a later spot today and found 16. Nine were still usable but this will probably be it for my areas. They are calling for temps to get close to the 90 degree mark over the next couple of days. This moisture and hot temps makes them go bad fast These were found at the bottom of a very steep north facing slope at dead elms in Mifflin county.





























.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 2 today while walking the dog, and i wasnt even looking as i thought the season was over here or close to it. This was in Perry County. Might take a drive north tomorrow and see what i can find.


----------

